# How much does plastisol ink weigh?



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

If you buy a gallon (or litre) of white plastisol ink, then how much would the jar weight approx? I got a guy who's selling me ink 'by weight units' when I used to buy Union Ink in litres. So what's the weight ratio? Just wanna make sure I'm not being screwed over when he brings me a 1 kg jar and I simply do not own a weigh scale...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Of course it depends on the ink, but anywhere between 8-10 pounds for a gallon container.


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

Plastisol inks vary in weight by color and components. White ink is much heavier than say black ink. For this reason 8 pounds of white ink will appear to a lesser volume than 8 pounds of black ink.


----------



## typo_joe (Apr 3, 2009)

Offset inks are sold in containers by the pound.

(Ex: I need a 5 lb can of Reflex Blue)


----------

